

Start playing around with JavaScript’s ES6 code right at your browser - raymi_s
https://codepicnic.com/posts/let-s-code-in-javascript-s-es6-no-transpiler-let-s-code-in-the-future-now-6cdd60ea0045eb7a6ec44c54d29ed402

======
msie
#fail - the example doesn't work in my Chrome browser!

~~~
raymi_s
Hi, I'm the author of the post. I was wondering if you could tell me if you
get an error or if it just nothing happens. I try it and it works fine here.
Nevertheless I would love to help you.

Maybe drop me an email with a screenshot at raymi@codepicnic.com

Thanks again for the feedback :)

